# The Labels of Our Prep Cooks



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Sep 25, 2020)

I know y’all have to have a prep cook or line cook or six that may not be former spelling bee champs. We’re not all rocket surgeons in the kitchen but that doesn’t stop us from trying our hardest to at least label everything and make the one culinary grad kid look bad. So let em fly, lets see the blue tape blunders you’ve encountered recently. I’m currently about to **** myself from laughing in the walk-in at work and realize this is what I needed today.









Finger length tomatios anyone?









These are a couple of my personal favorites from earlier this year I forgot about, she relentlessly labeled things x/x/19 even though it had been 2020 for months before she was hired. Not pictured are several of her other timeless classics including “Fech” (actually salmon) and “mussus” (mussels).


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

Dyslexia sucks, but no need to rub it in..


----------



## pleue (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm gonna start a secondary thread about all the trashcan level 'Spanish' I hear white guys try to use in kitchens with a smug look about how well they're able to communicate.

Not trying to lay you out here, your tone is light hearted and the goal is to share laughter with others not at the expense of others it seems. I also know nothing about your kitchen and crew so this isn't necessarily directed at you in any way.

However, I see this stuff come up often enough for it to piss me off. Some of it may not be related to English being a 2nd/3rd/4th language (PSA - lots of languages in Mexico and Central/South America besides Spanish and lots of immigrants who form the backbones of our kitchens besides from spanish speaking countries), but by and large that's been my experience when seeing people ridicule other cooks in kitchens I've been in as it relates to spelling.


----------



## juice (Sep 25, 2020)

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> she relentlessly labeled things x/x/19 even though it had been 2020 for months before she was hired


I can do this really well. It's a superpower.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 25, 2020)

Alwiz trout dissing Lexia wasa front 4 lezzyness...


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Sep 25, 2020)

pleue said:


> I'm gonna start a secondary thread about all the trashcan level 'Spanish' I hear white guys try to use in kitchens with a smug look about how well they're able to communicate.
> 
> Not trying to lay you out here, your tone is light hearted and the goal is to share laughter with others not at the expense of others it seems. I also know nothing about your kitchen and crew so this isn't necessarily directed at you in any way.
> 
> However, I see this stuff come up often enough for it to piss me off. Some of it may not be related to English being a 2nd/3rd/4th language (PSA - lots of languages in Mexico and Central/South America besides Spanish and lots of immigrants who form the backbones of our kitchens besides from spanish speaking countries), but by in large that's been my experience when seeing people ridicule other cooks in kitchens I've been in as it relates to spelling.



The butchered Spanish thread sounds like a lot of fun haha. And yeah all of my coworkers are great people and good friends who natively speak English so this definitely wasn’t intended to poke at people who are either learning English as a second or other language, just to have a little light hearted jab at those I love most! I guess not having many non-English speaking people in the kitchens I’ve worked made me forgetful of how abundant they are here in US, but certainly not how important they have been to the continued success of many of my favorite restaurants! Apologies for any ignorance I displayed as it was definitely not intended, just wanna get a giggle out of cooks being goofy with labels.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey, Showerdooki, where are you at in Nashville? Konstantinos recently moved down there to cook.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Sep 25, 2020)

Currently running a kitchen in the suburbs in, the big city life always stresses me out more than I should let it. Happy to connect with likeminded people down here though, and should you know of someone needing a job in the kitchen I can always reach out and see what’s around!


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Finger length Potatoes is a great mondegreen!


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2020)

I know both words of Spanish.

Mas
No mas

Are there others?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 26, 2020)

daveb said:


> I know both words of Spanish.
> 
> Mas
> No mas
> ...



Pinche


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 26, 2020)

despedido


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Sep 26, 2020)

daveb said:


> I know both words of Spanish.
> 
> Mas
> No mas
> ...



"no"

means the same thing in English how about that


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 26, 2020)

daveb said:


> I know both words of Spanish.
> 
> Mas
> No mas
> ...


As a manager, you should be familiar with "Ay Guey!" and "estupido(a)"?


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

Can't believe "cerveza" is not a common ground for pros evolving within spanish communities/concentrations?


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 26, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Can't believe "cerveza" is not a common ground for pros evolving within spanish communities/concentrations?


Trying to keep it professional here.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

Ah yes, it is fitting indeed.


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2020)

Is that Spanish? I thought it was just another word for beer?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 27, 2020)

One of my guys (native English speaker, if it matters) and currently in culinary school just labeled “black tromphet mushrooms”. I’m almost certain he figured it has to be French


----------



## Byphy (Sep 27, 2020)

"SANCHO!"


----------

